# Neuer Monitor



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich würde mir zu Weihnachten gerne etwas gönnen und neben ein paar Wasserkühlungsteilen soll auch ein neuer Monitor ins Haus, ich ja doch schon mal länger am PC und da will ich auch nen guten Monitor und vor allem stört mich im Blickwinkel immer dieser hässliche DVI zu VGA Adapter 
Diese kleinigkeiten hätte ich gerne :
Mindestens 24 Zoll
DVI Anschluss
Lautsprecher
Full HD 

Habe eine HD 6970. Ich denke da sollte man DVI benutzen oder was empfehlt ihr?

Und ich brauche den Monitor hauptsächlich zum zocken. Ich zocke eig. alles, von Egoshooter über Racing bis zum Strategiespiel wie z.B. Anno. 

Was ich sonst noch so haben sollte wisst ihr Profis ja am besten, sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen.

Preislich habe ich da noch keine Vorstellung. Möchte da jetzt nicht die Sparvariante, aber auch nicht das Overkillerteil. Ich denke so 250 gehen klar 

Diesen Monitor habe ich bisher, brauche also was besseres  ACER X-Series X243W - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
Gruß Tim


----------



## jeronimos (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich würde dir den Iiyama Prolite E2475HDS emüfehlen, den lasse ich mir auch zu Weihnachten wünschen lassen. Der hat sogar 2ms als der von dir gelinkte Acer. Der benötigt nur 24 Watt also sehr sparsam..und zum spielen soll er sehr geeignet sein..

Link: IIYAMA ProLite E2475HDS-1 (PL E2475HDS-B1) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Es gibt noch ein anderes, der sich optisch nicht unterscheidet, der hat zwar nur Panel und ist höher verstellbar.wenn du darauf wert legst dann nimmste den.

Link: IIYAMA ProLite B2475HDS (PL B2475HDS-B1) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte, LG Jeronimos


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank  Gibt es sonst noch jemanden, der mit einen Monitor empfehlen kann? Hätte gerne eine kleine Auswahl


----------



## LeCPU (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich wünsche mir diesen hier evtl. zu Weihnachten! 
Ist zwar unter deinem preislichen Rahmen, soll aber auch sehr gut sein, und warum nicht sparen, wenn man die Gelegenheit hat.
Jetzt hast du schon drei zur Auswahl-

Achja, könntest evtl. auch den Dell U2312M nehmen, der ist so eig. der perfekte Allrounder, nur die Reaktionszeit ist ein wenig Mau...


Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte!


Grüße,

-Le-


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Aber da fehlen die Lautsprecher! Will da keinen superklang, aber wenn ich mal das Headset nicht aufsetzen kann will ich schon noch Benachrichtigungen hören, ggf. ein Spiel usw.
Die Reaktionszeit sollte schon 2ms sein, spiele auch manchmal CS:S!


----------



## moe (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem nen Iiyama ProLite 2776HDS gegönnt. Der lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, ist aber ein bisschen teurer als die 24" Kollegen. Hast du hier schon ein Budget genannt? Ich hab mal nix gefunden.
Der hat 1ms Reaktionszeit, DVI und HDMI Anschluss, Full-HD, Lautsprecher und LED Backlights.

PS: Den gibts auch n bisschen billger, allerdings nicht höhenverstellbar.


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Gibts den auch in 24 "?
Weil der von jeronimos vorgeschlagene hat andere Leistungsmerkmale. 
Budget liegt so bei 250


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Du hast einen 24" also erachte ich einen Wechsel auf einen neuen 24 für nicht sinnvoll sondern würde einen 27" nehmen.
Muss er 24" haben?


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Warum soll ich mir was größeres hinstellen? Also 24" ist minimum. 27 wird dann halt schon recht kostenintensiv 

EDIT; Finde den [FONT=&quot]*ASUS VK246H sehr interessant!*[/FONT]  

[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## moe (4. Dezember 2011)

Wieso kostenintensiv? Den 2773 gibts auch schon ab 240€.
Der Unterschied zwischen dem, den jeronimos gepostet hat und meinem ist nur die Diagonale und die 1ms Reaktionszeit (die man aber eh nicht sieht).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich zock schon seit geraumer Zeit auf einen 27Zöller und möchte ihn auch nicht mehr missen! Obs jetzt um Games oder Film geht oder Arbeiten ein 27 Zoll Monitor hat nur vorteile gegenüber einem 24 Zöller.


----------



## TFTP100 (4. Dezember 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zock schon seit geraumer Zeit auf einen 27Zöller und möchte ihn auch nicht mehr missen! Obs jetzt um Games oder Film geht oder Arbeiten ein 27 Zoll Monitor hat nur vorteile gegenüber einem 24 Zöller.



2560 @ 27"? Also full hd wär mir da endgültig zu wenig hätt ich doch n 22 anstatt 24 geholt....


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn z.B. mit diesem Monitor : 27" (9H.L7GLB.QBE) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE Wäre 27, in meinem Preisbereich und mit Lautsprechern


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2011)

Laut den Daten ist der BenQ absolut in ordnung besonders wenn man den Preis sieht. Und keine Sorge Full HD Auflösung reicht für ein 27 Zoll Monitor absolut noch aus ohne das es groß unschärfer wird gegenüber einem 24 Zöller.


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Was wird denn sonst für eine Auflösung für 27" empfohlen?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird denn sonst für eine Auflösung für 27" empfohlen?



2560x1600?
Wenn full hd nur bei 15" notebooks gut aussieht wuerd ich mir 27 3 mal ueberlegen...


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok, dann nehme ich besser einen Monitor mit 2560x1600, wenn es das mit Lautsprechern für 250€ gibt


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann nehme ich besser einen Monitor mit 2560x1600, wenn es das mit Lautsprechern für 250€ gibt



Das eher nicht.... fängt leider bei 600 an :C
Für normale menschen mag full hd ja auch bei 27 ok sein aber ich finde fullhd bei meinem 24" schon viel zu wenig...wobei ich halt schon ne pixelhure bin.....

Wie weit sitzt du denn weg vom bildschirm!
Außerdem wuerd ich dir zu externen lautsprechern raten, weil die einfac besser sind und nicht wie um die ecke klingen...


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

600€ ist dann etwas viel  Bin ja erst 14, da fällt das Geld auch nicht vom Himmel, bin froh, wenn ich was finde, wo man sich was verdienen kann XD

Naja, also im Moment von meinem Auge bis zum Bildschirm : 57 cm. 

Hm, externe Lautsprecher sind wieder so platzinensiv, sitze im Moment an nem Notlösungstisch, wo schon fast die Tischplatte einkracht, weil der PC so schwer ist  Da soll auch noch ne exteren Wakü drauf


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Kauf dir einen neuen Tisch und behalte deinen monitor.
In der Technik hat sich nicht sehr viel verändert, also benutze weiter.
Oder tausche auf eine Röhre.


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Was soll der Post? Ich habe nen sehr großen Tisch, der mich sehr viel Geld gekostet hat, davon hätte ich mir 12 Monitore kaufen können. Ich frage hier ausdrücklich nach einem neuen Monitor, und jetzt kommst du mir mit so einem Spampost?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Du hast doch gerade das hier geschrieben; des wegen auch meine Bemerkung und Meinung.


Koyote schrieb:


> Hm, externe Lautsprecher sind wieder so platzinensiv, sitze im Moment an nem Notlösungstisch, wo schon fast die Tischplatte einkracht, weil der PC so schwer ist  Da soll auch noch ne exteren Wakü drauf


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe dies geschrieben, da ich klar machen wollte, dass ich keine externen Lautsprecher will. Die Umstände sind dazu btw. nebensächlich. 

An die anderen: Wie groß wäre denn der Preisunterschied?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Also bei nur 57 wuerd ich dir sogar zu 23 raten! Wie gesagt ich hätte sogar liebe 22 genommen weil 24" "verpixelt ist"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also bei nur 57 wuerd ich dir sogar zu 23 raten! Wie gesagt ich hätte sogar liebe 22 genommen weil 24" "verpixelt ist"


 
Selten so eine unqualifizierte Aussage gelesen!
Full HD geht locker bis 27 Zoll ohne das es in punkte Auflösung große Nachteile gibt. Ein 24Zöller ist natürlich super scharf bei Full HD und von verpixelung kann da nie und nimmer die Rede sein.


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok, also ich finde das ganze zerläuft sich hier ziemlich! Wie es scheint, gibt es hier Aussagen, welche besagen, dass ein 27" mit Full HD scharf genug ist. Andere sagen das Gegenteil. Was stimmt nun? 
Kann ich für 250€ einen guten Monitor mit 27" bekommen? Wenn die Lautsprecher bei der Auswahl so ein Problem darstellen, werde ich dies wohl anders regeln. 
Ich bitte nur noch Leute mit viel Ahnung und Praxiserfahrung hier zu posten! Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Selten so eine unqualifizierte Aussage gelesen!
> Full HD geht locker bis 27 Zoll ohne das es in punkte Auflösung große Nachteile gibt. Ein 24Zöller ist natürlich super scharf bei Full HD und von verpixelung kann
> da nie und nimmer die Rede sein.



Ich hab doch selber einen 24" und bin eben sehr anspruchsvoll gegenüber displays! 
Es ist verpixelt! Ich kann auf jeden fall nich gescheit text lesen z.b gegenüber zum iphone...
Ich würde eben höchstens zu 24 raten... 
Ich selber wuerde ein 23 nehmen...
Hab asus ve248h...


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2011)

Verpixelung bei 27" kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. Ich sitze ca. 80cm von meinem entfernt und Text ist scharf und gut lesbar.
Für das Geld rate ich dir zu dem, den ich anfangs gepostet habe. Höhenverstellbar oder nicht ist deine Sache, kostet halt extra. 

@TFT: Schon mal ein bisschen an Kontrast- und Schärfeeinstellungen gedreht? 

Edit: Bei nur 57cm Abstand zum Monitor könnte es Probleme geben. Da hilft dann nur bestellen und ausprobieren. Zur Not kannst du ihn ja immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Verpixelung bei 27" kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. Ich sitze ca. 80cm von meinem entfernt und Text ist scharf und gut lesbar.
> Für das Geld rate ich dir zu dem, den ich anfangs gepostet habe. Höhenverstellbar oder nicht ist deine Sache, kostet halt extra.
> 
> @TFT: Schon mal ein bisschen an Kontrast- und Schärfeeinstellungen gedreht?
> ...



80cm is was gaanz anderes!
Meine Einstellungen sind mehr oder weniger perfekt eingestellt alle grautöne mit deutlichem kontrast dargestellt, schärfe auch am optimalsten eingestellt...
btw ist es normal dass vereintelte buchstabenlinien nur mit einer pixelbreite dargestellt werden?


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2011)

Hast du bei deinem Moni auch nen extra Textmodus? 

Nur eine Pixelbreite? Das scheint mir ein bisschen zu wenig.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du bei deinem Moni auch nen extra Textmodus?
> 
> Nur eine Pixelbreite? Das scheint mir ein bisschen zu wenig.



Wie extra textmodus ich lad gleih maln bild hoch :


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,
den Abstand Auge - Monitor werde ich vergrößern, wenn ich neues Mobiliar besitze. Der Abstand sollte den kauf nun zur Zeit nicht einschränken! 
Den von dir (moe) geposteten Monitor habe ich bereits angeschaut und bin auch nicht abgeneigt. Ich (wenig Wissen von Monitoren) habe jedoch eine Frage. Der iiyama besitzt einen Kontrast von 5.000.000:1, der BenQ besitzt einen Kontrast von 12.000.000:1. Da denke ich mir, dass dies doch eine hohe Differenz ist? Könnte mir diese bitte jemand erklären? Denn wenn der BenQ dadurch besser ist, würde ich gerne zum BenQ greifen. Aber dann verwundert mich, dass ein Monitor von ASUS einen Kontrast von 100.000:1 bietet


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> den Abstand Auge - Monitor werde ich vergrößern, wenn ich neues Mobiliar besitze. Der Abstand sollte den kauf nun zur Zeit nicht einschränken!
> Den von dir (moe) geposteten Monitor habe ich bereits angeschaut und bin auch nicht abgeneigt. Ich (wenig Wissen von Monitoren) habe jedoch eine Frage. Der iiyama besitzt einen Kontrast von 5.000.000:1, der BenQ besitzt einen Kontrast von 12.000.000:1. Da denke ich mir, dass dies doch eine hohe Differenz ist? Könnte mir diese bitte jemand erklären? Denn wenn der BenQ dadurch besser ist, würde ich gerne zum BenQ greifen. Aber dann verwundert mich, dass ein Monitor von ASUS einen Kontrast von 100.000:1 bietet


WTF guten morgen?
Diesen Angaben würde ich überhaupt nicht trauen und mir selber ne meinung machen!
Hier die bilder vom asus ve 248H



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für die Übersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Ach, wer weiß schon, obs Morgen oder Abend ist? Wenn man Zeit vergisst, hat man auch keinen Zeitdruck 

Ich als Monitorlaie kann mit den Bildern wenig anfangen. Wie unterscheidet sich nun der BenQ vom iiyama und gibt es noch mehr Auswahl?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, wer weiß schon, obs Morgen oder Abend ist? Wenn man Zeit vergisst, hat man auch keinen Zeitdruck
> 
> Ich als Monitorlaie kann mit den Bildern wenig anfangen. Wie unterscheidet sich nun der BenQ vom iiyama und gibt es noch mehr Auswahl?



Ich wuerde mir mal professionelle tests anschauen prad.de ist da gut


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2011)

Die hohen Kontratswerte sind der dynamische Kontrast. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem statischen. Damit werben die Hersteller gerne, weil viel höhere Werte auf dem Papier stehen.
Der Iiyama und der BenQ haben nen statischen Kontrast von 1200:1, zum Asus hab ich nix gefunden.
Iiyama und BenQ haben ein LED-Backlight, weswegen ich den Asus mal außen vor lassen würde.
Eventuell wäre der SyncMaster LS27A350HS noch interessant, allerdings hab ich auch da nix zum Kontrast gefunden.

@TFT: Ich meinte jetz eher ein Bild vom Bildschirm OSD.


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank  Gibt es sonst noch vergleichbare Modelle? Zu welchem sollte ich dann greifen? Denn der BenQ und iiyama geben sich ja nicht viel.


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann dir den iiyama ProLite B2776HDS aufgrund meiner guten Erfahrungen nur empfehlen. Der kostet zwar 260€, aber an 10 wirds wohl nicht scheitern. Ansonsten halt der iiyama ProLite E2773HDS, ist der gleiche nur ohne höhenverstellbaren Standfuß.

Von denen abgesehen, die schon hier stehen gibts in der Preisklasse auch nicht viel mehr Auswahl. Mit dem Iiyama bist du aber gut bedient.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Die hohen Kontratswerte sind der dynamische Kontrast. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem statischen. Damit werben die Hersteller gerne, weil viel höhere Werte auf dem Papier stehen.
> Der Iiyama und der BenQ haben nen statischen Kontrast von 1200:1, zum Asus hab ich nix gefunden.
> Iiyama und BenQ haben ein LED-Backlight, weswegen ich den Asus mal außen vor lassen würde.
> Eventuell wäre der SyncMaster LS27A350HS noch interessant, allerdings hab ich auch da nix zum Kontrast gefunden.
> ...



Also ne bildschirmaufnahme?


----------



## moe (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja das Menü halt, wo man Helligkeit, Kontrast usw. direkt am Bildschirm einstellen kann.
Da gibts bei mir verschiedene voreingestellte Modi, wie Gaming, Film, Text, usw.
Hast du bei Windows ClearType (--> Systemsteuerung --> Anzeige) aktiviert? Das machts auch erträglicher.


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Menü halt, wo man Helligkeit, Kontrast usw. direkt am Bildschirm einstellen kann.
> Da gibts bei mir verschiedene voreingestellte Modi, wie Gaming, Film, Text, usw.
> Hast du bei Windows ClearType (--> Systemsteuerung --> Anzeige) aktiviert? Das machts auch erträglicher.



Jap hab ich. Ne ich benutz eig 1 modus für alles


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

@ TE

Man kann hier Gott und die Welt empfehlen. Nur bringt das nix, weil deine Anforderungen noch immer schwanken bzw. unklar sind.  

- 27 Zoll sollen es sein?
- Reicht Full-HD, oder willst du eine höhere Auflösung?
- Spezielle Wünsche bei der Zusatzausstattung?
- 120Hz für dich wichtig? 
- Maximales Kapital bis 250€?
- Matt oder Glosy?


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe 
Nun zu deinen Fragen:

-24 Zoll wäre ausreichend, wenn es 27 Zoll in diesem Preisbereich gibt wäre es besser.
-Full HD sollte reichen, ich bin ein normaler User und kein Profi in diesem Bereich.
-Brauche am besten 2 Sekunden Reaktionszeit und ich will ohne Adapter an meine HD 6970 kommen. Lautsprecher sind jetzt nicht unbedingt nötig, ich denke ich werde das anders lösen. 
-120Hz sollten es schon sein 
-Genau - Maximaler Preis: 250€ 
-Ich habe z.Z. einen matten Monitor, hätte jedoch gerne mal einen Glosy.

Gruß Koyote


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

Mhm, nicht ganz leicht. 250€ + 120Hz = schwierig... zumindest qualitativ was gutes zu finden.  

Der BenQ wäre reduziert:
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die hier liegen auch noch in deinem Preisbereich. Wie es hier allerdings mit der Bildqualität aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Acer HS244HQbmii, 23.6" (ET.UH4HE.006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron W2363D, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich persönlich würde zu BenQ greifen. Der Monitor hat sich in der Vergangenheit sehr bewährt.  Der Nachfolger ist auch schon auf dem Markt. Aber der liegt weit über deinem Kapital. 
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Pain, ich glaube es liegt ein Missverständnis vor?
120Hz = 3D?
Also 3D brauche ich noch nicht  Da ist mir 1. die Technik nicht weit genug, 2. mein Budget zu klein und 3. denke ich, dass auf Dauer 3D kein Spaß macht.
Also entschuldige bitte, wenn ich mich da falsch ausgedrückt habe, ich möchte kein 3D. 
 Mir wurde mal gesagt, Hz wäre die Bildwiederholrate, desshalb hatte ich auch nen TV mit 200Hz gekauft 
Wäre nett, wenn du aufgrund der neuen Informationen mir weiter helfen könntest.
Gruß Koyote


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

120Hz ist für 3D nötig. Aber man kann den Monitor auch ohne 3D in 120Hz laufen lassen. Vorteil hier ist ein flüssigerer Bildablauf und eine Reduzierung der Schlieren.  

Gute 24" Geräte gibt es schon:

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S23A550H, 23" (LS23A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im 27" Bereich kannst du dir ja mal diesen hier näher anschauen:
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Gute 24" Geräte gibt es schon:
> 
> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Den hab ich XD edit: dich nich ich hab den ve ...


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

Dachte du hast den VE?!


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte du hast den VE?!



Oh ja , fail XD des sah aus wie ve auf den ersten blick  was is an dem eig anders?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Oh ja , fail XD des sah aus wie ve auf den ersten blick  was is an dem eig anders?


Ein anderes Panel. Dadurch ein höherer Kontrast. Außerdem hat das Model keine Lautsprecher.


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Die 27 Zoll würden mich ja schon reizen, wenn ich die so sehe  
Habe hier noch einen gefunden : 27" | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE  (edit: sehe gerade, es ist kein LED) Da ist der Kontrast ja um einiges geringer, deshalb auch der geringe Preis? Würde aber dann schon etwas anständiges kaufen. Wenn es etwas in 27" gäbe, würde ich auch auf die 120 Hz verzichten.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Die 27 Zoll würden mich ja schon reizen, wenn ich die so sehe
> Habe hier noch einen gefunden : 27" | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE (edit: sehe gerade, es ist kein LED) Da ist der Kontrast ja um einiges geringer, deshalb auch der geringe Preis? Würde aber dann schon etwas anständiges kaufen. Wenn es etwas in 27" gäbe, würde ich auch auf die 120 Hz verzichten.



Da würde ich dann aber auf den hier zurück greifen.  Der ist etwas aktueller.^^
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat aber laut diversen Rezessionen seine Kinderkrankheiten. Ob ASUS da eine neue Revision nachgeschoben hat, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Gut, ich denke dann werde ich noch mal mein Zimmer saugen, dann kommen die paar Euros mehr noch zusammen 
Der von dir genannte Asus : ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland Sieht sehr interessant aus! Habe noch einen gefunden : 27" | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE Der scheint nur teurer zu sein, weil er noch eine Cam hat oder hat er noch nen Vorteil vom Bild her?
Gibt es ein vergleichbares "gesundes" Modell aus einer anderen Familie?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

> Der scheint nur teurer zu sein, weil er noch eine Cam hat oder hat er noch nen Vorteil vom Bild her?


Panel ist das gleiche. Nur die von dir erwähnte Kamera ist der Unterschied.  



> Gibt es ein vergleichbares "gesundes" Modell aus einer anderen Familie?


Der Samsung könnte dir vllt. noch zusagen. 
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Koyote (12. Dezember 2011)

Super! Danke  Dann hole ich mir Samsung Monitor.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Super! Danke  Dann hole ich mir Samsung Monitor.
> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe



Kein Problem.  

Viel Spaß mit dem Monitor!


----------

